# Any TUGgers Orlando-bound first wk of Jan?



## Carol C (Dec 26, 2009)

A few of us will be sharing a meal and good conversation, probably Jan 2. Anyone up for a mini-TUG-gathering in Orlando/Kiss/Lake BV?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 26, 2009)

*Back To Back Orlando Weeks In January.*




Carol C said:


> A few of us will be sharing a meal and good conversation, probably Jan 2. Anyone up for a mini-TUG-gathering in Orlando/Kiss/Lake BV?


The Chief Of Staff & I will be at Grand Beach Resort January 3-10 & at Cypress Pointe Grande Villas January 10-17.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Dori (Dec 27, 2009)

We dont arrive at Bonnet Creek until January 24th.  Enjoy!

Dori


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 27, 2009)

We are arriving on 1/22 for Hilton on I-Drive.  I doubt we will have time to meet up with anyone.  We are going to visit friends and relatives nearby while we are there.  One of the guys from Rick's firehouse moved to The Villages, so we are going to be there a few days to see his new home and play some golf.  Plus, we will have friends with us.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 29, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We are arriving on 1/22 for Hilton on I-Drive.  I doubt we will have time to meet up with anyone.  We are going to visit friends and relatives nearby while we are there.  One of the guys from Rick's firehouse moved to The Villages, so we are going to be there a few days to see his new home and play some golf.  Plus, we will have friends with us.



Once again, it looks like I'll just miss you in Orlando! Will be at Bonnet Creek the 15th-18th. 

Have fun visiting Rick's buddy, I'd be singing the Villages song the whole time(we see quite a few commercials on tv for it up in NW Ohio).


----------



## Neil (Dec 30, 2009)

We're flying in on 1/7 for the Disney Marathon. I'll be running the half marathon on Sat. and the full marathon on Sun. Running both races is called the Goofy Challenge.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 30, 2009)

Kneiland said:


> We're flying in on 1/7 for the Disney Marathon. I'll be running the half marathon on Sat. and the full marathon on Sun. Running both races is called the Goofy Challenge.



 good luck, I know a few Goofy Challenge participents on the DIS boards.


----------



## littlestar (Dec 30, 2009)

We'll just miss you. We'll be coming in on Martin Luther King weekend. A HGVC owner gave me a killer deal on a one bedroom at Hilton Parc Soleil - $330 for the week!


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Dec 30, 2009)

We will be golfing alot during our 1/11 - 1/16 stay (not including the two travel days).

But, maybe if there are some TUGgers meeting, we could find a 'window' to stop by.


Pat


----------



## Laurie (Dec 31, 2009)

AwayWeGo said:


> The Chief Of Staff & I will be at Grand Beach Resort January 3-10 & at Cypress Pointe Grande Villas January 10-17.
> 
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


Hi Alan, 

Looking forward to meeting you and The Chief of Staff next week... let's work it out!

Laurie


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 1, 2010)

*Meet at Golden Corral Wednesday*

Hello everyone,
Carol is in the air today to arrive in Orlando this evening so she asked me to continue the planning.  We met her when we were at Big Canoe, GA in Sept, she drove up from ATL and then we followed them  over to their resort near Helen.

We will meet at Golden Corral on Vineland on Wednesday January 6  at 2:30  p.m. for a late lunch in order to get in on the senior lunch price!  at 4 p.m. the dinner  entrees are brought out.

address is 8707 Vineland, zip 32821, phone 407-938-9500

please confirm with PM if you can come


----------



## hajjah (Jan 1, 2010)

We just got back from Orlando yesterday.  I hope you will have better weather.  I think the forecast was for the temps to drop into the 30's.  We had one good day on Wednesday.  It was pretty cool the entire week from 12/24-31.


----------



## beanie (Jan 1, 2010)

Kneiland said:


> We're flying in on 1/7 for the Disney Marathon. I'll be running the half marathon on Sat. and the full marathon on Sun. Running both races is called the Goofy Challenge.



good luck with that . my daughter , wife , and 2 sister-in laws will be doing the half marathon on sat ( long range forecast doesn't look good ) my daughter will run and the rest will walk it ( must keep a 16 min mile pace ) . a friend wil be running the full marathon on sunday .


----------



## Neil (Jan 2, 2010)

beanie said:


> good luck with that . my daughter , wife , and 2 sister-in laws will be doing the half marathon on sat ( long range forecast doesn't look good ) my daughter will run and the rest will walk it ( must keep a 16 min mile pace ) . a friend wil be running the full marathon on sunday .



The forecast for Sat. is 47% low/66% high, for Sun. 48% low/67% high. Not too bad for running weather. Cooler is always better. I just hope there is not too much humidity. I train in Southern California and the dry heat. Good luck to your family!


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 3, 2010)

Laurie said:


> Hi Alan,
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you and The Chief of Staff next week... let's work it out!
> 
> Laurie



Laurie
Looking forward to meetign you next week - Wednesday!
Joan


----------



## Talent312 (Jan 3, 2010)

Today - Wednesday: Lows near 32F, highs near 50F. Warming trend begins Thursday.
By next Wednesday, back to normal... lows near 50F, highs in 60's. ENJOY.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 5, 2010)

ronandjoan said:


> Laurie
> Looking forward to meetign you next week - Wednesday!
> Joan


Hi Joan,

Me too - and we might see ya Tuesday eve as well!


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 7, 2010)

*A great success*

Hello everyone,
    We want everyone to know that we all had a great time meeting on Wednesday: there were 9 of us and we all talked and talked.  The friends we brought are joining TUG today!  They said, "Those TUG people are sure nice!"

What can we say?


----------



## Laurie (Jan 8, 2010)

We truly had fun! It was great to meet you and Ron, Joan, and your friends - as well as Alan and the Chief of Staff, and of course long-time TUGger Carol C - thanks to all who organized this! We hope to see you again soon, somewhere else on the road. And welcome to our new TUG friends!


----------

